# New theme park, Murcia



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So, at some time in the future there will be a new theme park in Murcia. I would think that was very good news for all - residents and tourists. Only snag might be if thery're going to build it in the middle of a natural beauty spot which is always a possibility 

The Warner Bros. park in Madrid I had always understood to be _not_ very successful. It's quite a way out (although I think there are free buses and trains??) and compared to the older theme park nearer the city, the rides aren't that good and there's not so much shade.
The Parque de Atracciones in the Casa de Campo in Madrid is great fun for all ages and an all day visit (with older kids 12:00 to 24:00 is perfectly possible!!)

Paramount says to open first theme park in Europe in Spain - News & Advice, Travel - The Independent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

An excellent idea!! Spain needs something to generate jobs and to put it back on the map!! I just wish it was over this way

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, at some time in the future there will be a new theme park in Murcia. I would think that was very good news for all - residents and tourists. Only snag might be if thery're going to build it in the middle of a natural beauty spot which is always a possibility
> 
> The Warner Bros. park in Madrid I had always understood to be _not_ very successful. It's quite a way out (although I think there are free buses and trains??) and compared to the older theme park nearer the city, the rides aren't that good and there's not so much shade.
> The Parque de Atracciones in the Casa de Campo in Madrid is great fun for all ages and an all day visit (with older kids 12:00 to 24:00 is perfectly possible!!)
> ...


our nearest theme park Terramitica & Terranatura in Benidorm aren't financially successful at all!

we haven't been this year - but friends who have said that even in August there were no queues for rides!

what does amaze me is that they all but close in the winter - I personally would rather go when it's a bit cooler, but they're shut!!

they do open for odd fiesta days & the Xmas hols


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> our nearest theme park Terramitica & Terranatura in Benidorm aren't financially successful at all!
> 
> we haven't been this year - but friends who have said that even in August there were no queues for rides!
> 
> ...


Aqualand in Torremolinos opens between 29 May and 11 Sept - only 106 days.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Aqualand in Torremolinos opens between 29 May and 11 Sept - only 106 days.


I don't understand why they don't open all year - they manage it in the UK where let's face it they don't have the weather


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tivoli world in Benalmadena is open only on Sundays in the winter - in fact I think even Sundays are closed in december/january. One has to assume that they've worked out the cost effectiveness of staying open and found its not worth it?????

What Spain needs tho is a great big, FO, internationally advertised theme park that will have a similar pull to "Didneyworld" in the USA!! IMO it was a big mistake building that one in Paris. That never seemed to get off the ground and initially it was the choice between building it in Paris or Spain??? wrong choice made methinks!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You have got to read this!! 

Welcome to Holy Land ? Europe's first Christian theme park | World news | The Guardian

A Christian theme park is planned for Mallorca. Is this for real?? Well apparently so! Look at the info about a similar park in Buenos Aires


> Exact details are scant, but the Buenos Aires park offers its re-enactments of the creation of mankind, the birth of Christ, the resurrection and the last supper eight times a day.


The mind:shocked: *BOGGLES* :wacko:- at least _mine_ does!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have got to read this!!
> 
> Welcome to Holy Land ? Europe's first Christian theme park | World news | The Guardian
> 
> ...


Mines boggling too!!!! Will there be any "hell" rides and amusements?? 

What would concern me a tad is that "if" this gets built, surely it will be a wonderful target for anti christian fanatics to plant or hoax bombs etc????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mines boggling too!!!! Will there be any "hell" rides and amusements??
> 
> What would concern me a tad is that "if" this gets built, surely it will be a wonderful target for anti christian fanatics to plant or hoax bombs etc????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hahaha. The Ride from Hell" takes on a whole new meaning, eh???  Perhaps you have to answer a questionnaire about your life up to now before you're allowed access to the park???
I've got visions of Monty Python and "The life of Brian" It just doesn't seem serious, does it!!??

Good point about the security issue...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha. The Ride from Hell" takes on a whole new meaning, eh???  Perhaps you have to answer a questionnaire about your life up to now before you're allowed access to the park???
> I've got visions of Monty Python and "The life of Brian" It just doesn't seem serious, does it!!??
> 
> Good point about the security issue...


Its bizarre!!!!! 

There are so many things that arent quite right - altho funny!! The last supper restaurant, The fishes and loaves cafe, Donkey rides from "the" stable (just follow that star to find it), Horse riding with the horses of the apocalypse! If it covers the old testament it could be quite shocking 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... the holy ghost train!! Popemobile drives taking people around the park.....I'm getting carried away here

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... the holy ghost train!! Popemobile drives taking people around the park.....I'm getting carried away here
> 
> Jo xxx




Crucifixion in 3D!!
New in the gift shop today - St Peters key rings - with free set of keys!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only problem is that Ryanair have just cut all flights into murcia, San Javier, except from stansted & dublin & easyjet have done the same except from stansted & gatwick . This is due to a dispute with the Murcian regional gov. Doesn't bode well for the new airport in corvera ,Murcia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha. The Ride from Hell" takes on a whole new meaning, eh???  Perhaps you have to answer a questionnaire about your life up to now before you're allowed access to the park???
> I've got visions of Monty Python and "The life of Brian" It just doesn't seem serious, does it!!??
> 
> Good point about the security issue...









> Crucifixion in 3D!!
> New in the gift shop today - St Peters key rings - with free set of keys!!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have got to read this!!
> 
> Welcome to Holy Land ? Europe's first Christian theme park | World news | The Guardian
> 
> ...


How bizarre! Well, at least it's a more creative approach than the colouring in activities in Sunday School! And it could at least bring some new job opportunities for expats: Essential requirements: must be able to walk on water, have a head for heights and be physically fit - some heavy lifting involving moving large rocks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, at some time in the future there will be a new theme park in Murcia. I would think that was very good news for all - residents and tourists. Only snag might be if thery're going to build it in the middle of a natural beauty spot which is always a possibility
> 
> Paramount says to open first theme park in Europe in Spain - News & Advice, Travel - The Independent



So who is actually behind it, Paramount are not investing in it....
Will they have the financial power to make this a success, There has been talk of many of these mega parks in Spain/Portugal/France/Italy in the past decade or so, but none have even broke ground... Its true it does need to be on the scale of Disneyworld to make it a success but that also takes an enormous amount of land and money, when Disney was first put together in the 60s people were not as concerned with conservation in comparison to now, Where is there in Murcia that any company could put together a landbank of 30,000 Acres without upsetting many people.

I think it would be great to have something like this in the area, but it is a mammoth task..

The last time that a park to rival Disney world was mooted was Dubailand. but that remains to be mostly undisturbed desert



xabiachica said:


> our nearest theme park Terramitica & Terranatura in Benidorm aren't financially successful at all!



Terramitica and Terranatura  were actually once operated by Paramount.


.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Terramitica and Terranatura were actually once operated by Paramount
> 
> .



That is correct and Terra Mitica are really strugling to stay open

Terra Mitica new owners fire everyone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> That is correct and Terra Mitica are really strugling to stay open
> 
> Terra Mitica new owners fire everyone


Well I've never heard of it, so they need some decent advertising and marketing!

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Benidorm has 3 theme parks and a water park.

Benidorm Theme Parks and Water Parks - the best in Spain!

There is quite a bit of advertising locally but they seem to think that people who are already coming to the Costa Blanca are most likely to visit.
I don't think people would come here specifically for the theme parks.

The trouble with Terra Mitica is that it is not very good


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Benidorm has 3 theme parks and a water park.
> 
> Benidorm Theme Parks and Water Parks - the best in Spain!
> 
> ...


Aqualandia & mundomar are ok for half a day as they are not that big. The others are a waste of time.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

certainly in principle, anything to keep the tourists coming in is good, but i fear just another Terra Mitica. This is about 2 hours away (nothing really) and despite it being billed as the next euro disney, as someone already said there is hardly ever anyone there!

mind you - from our point of view, beats alton towers with 2 hour queues!!!:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Aqualandia & mundomar are ok for half a day as they are not that big. The others are a waste of time.


I agree - & you can buy a dual ticket

mind you my kids are quite happy to spend the whole day at Aqualandia!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So why doesnt Spain try somehow and get a mega contract with a mega company and put itself on the map in the same way as the "Disney" parks have?????????? We've all heard of those havent we - even the Paris one, which seems to be a complete flop!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> So why doesnt Spain try somehow and get a mega contract with a mega company and put itself on the map in the same way as the "Disney" parks have?????????? We've all heard of those havent we - even the Paris one, which seems to be a complete flop!
> 
> Jo xxx


i agree. Mundomar who also own Terra Natura and Aqualandia in Benidorm have just signed an agreement for 5 years (i think.,,maybe 10) to run Terra Mitica. They are now trying to get permission to move the other parks to the same site as Terra Mitica to create a super site with Theme Park, Zoo, Water Park & Aquarium all in one site. 

If they get the go ahead it will be a logistical nightmare BUT if marketed right it could create a VERY busy place to go. BUT, like so many things here, they will probably move it, and market it with a few pamphlets in Carrefour then wonder why it is dead!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if people who come to Benidorm really want to go to a theme park (not cheap especially for a family), Aqualandia yes, Mundomar possibly but I don't think a theme park fits in with people's expectations of Benidorm.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

And worryingly, Terra Mitica was operated by Paramount Parks in its early days....and even then did not generate much income....

but the new park will beome another real estate swinle like at TM - where land designated for the park and not to be "urbanised" was sold to pay off debts to a developer.....

and just seen that according to reports El Vergel Safari park has either closed down completely, or closed indefinately...due to competition from Biopark Valencia and Terra Natura in Benidorm. Vergel has been going for like 33 years..

Best park in Spain, and probably Europe...Port Aventura Salou. Great location, great theming, great rides (although the mine train is very poor, and Furious Baco does have breakdowns - but then so would you if you went 0-84mph in 3 seconds...(faster than Steath at Thorpe Park)...and the fastest coaster in the world with an inversion....!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> And worryingly, Terra Mitica was operated by Paramount Parks in its early days....and even then did not generate much income....
> 
> but the new park will beome another real estate swinle like at TM - where land designated for the park and not to be "urbanised" was sold to pay off debts to a developer.....
> 
> ...


IMO Vergel should have been shut down years ago

I have heard it had improved in the past couple of years but when we went there about 7 years ago the way they kept the animals was disgusting!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The "Parque de Atracciones" in Madrid works well I think because it's easy to get to by bus and underground. You do, unfortunately, have to go through a pretty big prostitute area if you go by car. Everybody complains about it, but they still go!! As it's been there so long the trees are really big and there's plenty of shade and picnic areas. It belongs to "Parques Reunidos" which includes a water park near us and Port Aventura, too.
I'm sure people wouldn't go to Murcia or where ever just for the theme park, but once they're there it's smth that families often do on holiday 'cos there are usually lots of water attractions that are so much more fun in a hot country


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> How bizarre! Well, at least it's a more creative approach than the colouring in activities in Sunday School! And it could at least bring some new job opportunities for expats: Essential requirements: must be able to walk on water, have a head for heights and be physically fit - some heavy lifting involving moving large rocks.


ound::laugh:

And...
Thanks for MP clip xabia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> i agree. Mundomar who also own Terra Natura and Aqualandia in Benidorm have just signed an agreement for 5 years (i think.,,maybe 10) to run Terra Mitica. They are now trying to get permission to move the other parks to the same site as Terra Mitica to create a super site with Theme Park, Zoo, Water Park & Aquarium all in one site.
> 
> If they get the go ahead it will be a logistical nightmare BUT if marketed right it could create a VERY busy place to go. BUT, like so many things here, they will probably move it, and market it with a few pamphlets in Carrefour then wonder why it is dead!


Isn't amazing how many businesses close down due to the lack of marketing?? I've seen business after business, in the same place, close down for the same reason - no advertising


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't amazing how many businesses close down due to the lack of marketing?? I've seen business after business, in the same place, close down for the same reason - no advertising


The problem is that amrketing is expensive BUT to be honest, somehwere like Terra Mitica with access to BIG funds should be doing international TV and the full works. Frankly when you look at what it could do for tourism and the economy, the Spanish govornment should be subsidising this.... if they got these places well known, just think what this would do for the hotel trade, catering, taxis, employment... i could go on!

But no... I love spain for the right reasons, but never understand... spend millions, build a theme park, then spend a few hundred quid on flyrers... DOHHH!!!!!

Here endeth the lesson jeje :amen:


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> The problem is that amrketing is expensive BUT to be honest, somehwere like Terra Mitica with access to BIG funds should be doing international TV and the full works. Frankly when you look at what it could do for tourism and the economy, the Spanish govornment should be subsidising this.... if they got these places well known, just think what this would do for the hotel trade, catering, taxis, employment... i could go on!
> 
> But no... I love spain for the right reasons, but never understand... spend millions, build a theme park, then spend a few hundred quid on flyrers... DOHHH!!!!!
> 
> Here endeth the lesson jeje :amen:


Always makes me laugh when I hear the Terra Mitica ads on the english speaking radio stations. Yes, they are 100% in spanish and if you dont speak spanish and don´t know the theme park you have no clue what they are talking about. My basic spanish is good enough to understand it, but I bet something around 95% of the listeners don´t. Yes, they need some decent PR.


----------

